# Weak disk perfomance!

## HuTcH

Hi ppl, I have installed the correct IDE controller, and already enabled DMA in kernel, but my hdparm's stats show a weak performance on both HD's. 

Look:

```

[b]hdparm -i /dev/hda[/b]

/dev/hda:

 Model=FUJITSU MPE3043AE, FwRev=EE-C0-23, SerialNo=01024197

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=8959/15/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=512kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=8959/15/63, CurSects=8466255, LBA=yes, LBAsects=8466255

 IORDY=yes, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1 ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4

 * signifies the current active mode

[b]hdparm /dev/hda[/b]

/dev/hda:

 multcount    =  0 (off)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 8959/15/63, sectors = 8466255, start = 0

[b]hdparm -tT /dev/hda[/b]

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   146 MB in  2.02 seconds =  72.30 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   34 MB in  3.02 seconds =  11.24 MB/sec

```

```

[b]hdparm -i /dev/hdb[/b]

/dev/hdb:

 Model=IC35L060AVV207-0, FwRev=V22OA63A, SerialNo=VNVB05G2RXGWPH

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=52

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=1821kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=off

 CurCHS=4047/16/255, CurSects=16511760, LBA=yes, LBAsects=120103200

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:240,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 *udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 udma3 udma4 udma5 

 AdvancedPM=yes: disabled (255) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a:  ATA/ATAPI-2 ATA/ATAPI-3 ATA/ATAPI-4 ATA/ATAPI-5 ATA/ATAPI-6

 * signifies the current active mode

[b]hdparm /dev/hdb[/b]

/dev/hdb:

 multcount    =  0 (off)

 IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)

 unmaskirq    =  0 (off)

 using_dma    =  1 (on)

 keepsettings =  0 (off)

 readonly     =  0 (off)

 readahead    = 256 (on)

 geometry     = 16383/255/63, sectors = 120103200, start = 0

[b]hdparm -tT /dev/hdb[/b]

/dev/hdb:

 Timing cached reads:   146 MB in  2.01 seconds =  72.51 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:    4 MB in  4.14 seconds = 989.33 kB/sec

```

My PC is a Pentium CELERON 444, 128MB RAM, with a FIC(VB-601) motherboarde and two HD's 4gb & 60gb respectively.

Here some further output

```

[b]lspci[/b]

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03)

00:07.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02)

00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)

00:07.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)

00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 02)

00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Davicom Semiconductor, Inc. 21x4x DEC-Tulip compatible 10/100 Ethernet (rev 40)

00:0b.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. Savage 4 (rev 02)

[b]cat /var/log/dmesg[/b]

Linux version 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 (root@localhost) (gcc version 4.1.1 (Gentoo 4.1.1-r3)) #9 SMP Wed Apr 11 20:38:45 WEST 2007

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 0000000003ff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000003ff0000 - 0000000003ff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000003ff3000 - 0000000004000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

63MB LOWMEM available.

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 16368) 0 entries of 256 used

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  Normal       4096 ->    16368

  HighMem     16368 ->    16368

early_node_map[1] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->    16368

On node 0 totalpages: 16368

  DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 4064 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 95 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 12177 pages, LIFO batch:1

  HighMem zone: 0 pages used for memmap

DMI 2.1 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP (v000 FIC                                   ) @ 0x000f6ac0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 FIC    VB601B   0x30302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x03ff3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 FIC    VB601B   0x30302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x03ff3040

ACPI: BOOT (v001 FIC             0x00000000  0x00000000) @ 0x03ff51c0

ACPI: DSDT (v001 FIC    VB601B   0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000a) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: BIOS age (1999) fails cutoff (2001), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI

ACPI: Disabling ACPI support

Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 04000000:fbff0000)

Detected 467.748 MHz processor.

Built 1 zonelists.  Total pages: 16241

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- you can enable it with "lapic"

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (010a7000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 256 (order: 8, 1024 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

Memory: 58548k/65472k available (3008k kernel code, 6520k reserved, 1402k data, 264k init, 0k highmem)

virtual kernel memory layout:

    fixmap  : 0xffe16000 - 0xfffff000   (1956 kB)

    pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

    vmalloc : 0xc4800000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 943 MB)

    lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xc3ff0000   (  63 MB)

      .init : 0xc05c7000 - 0xc0609000   ( 264 kB)

      .data : 0xc03f01cf - 0xc054eb4c   (1402 kB)

      .text : 0xc0100000 - 0xc03f01cf   (3008 kB)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 936.47 BogoMIPS (lpj=1872946)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I cache: 16K, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU: After all inits, caps: 0183f9ff 00000000 00000000 00000040 00000000 00000000 00000000

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

Compat vDSO mapped to ffffe000.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

Freeing SMP alternatives: 20k freed

CPU0: Intel Celeron (Mendocino) stepping 05

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb240, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

Setting up standard PCI resources

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

pci_get_subsys() called while pci_devices is still empty

ACPI: Interpreter disabled.

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 2.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

* Found PM-Timer Bug on the chipset. Due to workarounds for a bug,

* this clock source is slow. Consider trying other clock sources

PCI quirk: region 4000-403f claimed by PIIX4 ACPI

PCI quirk: region 5000-500f claimed by PIIX4 SMB

Boot video device is 0000:01:00.0

PCI: Using IRQ router PIIX/ICH [8086/7110] at 0000:00:07.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:01.0

  IO window: d000-dfff

  MEM window: ec000000-edffffff

  PREFETCH window: e0000000-e7ffffff

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 512 (order: -1, 2048 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 2048 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 1024 (order: 1, 8192 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 2048 bind 1024)

TCP reno registered

Simple Boot Flag at 0x33 set to 0x80

Machine check exception polling timer started.

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@veritas.com>

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered (default)

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 440BX Chipset.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe8000000

Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 720C

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver - version 7.2.9-k4

Copyright (c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation.

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.17-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2006 Intel Corporation

forcedeth.c: Reverse Engineered nForce ethernet driver. Version 0.57.

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.28

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 0000:00:0b.0

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xc4808000, 00:80:5a:23:82:c5, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8100B/8139D'

dmfe: Davicom DM9xxx net driver, version 1.36.4 (2002-01-17)

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 0000:00:08.0

eth1: Davicom DM9102 at pci0000:00:08.0, 00:08:a1:75:87:00, irq 11.

netconsole: not configured, aborting

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

PIIX4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:07.1

PIIX4: chipset revision 1

PIIX4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xf000-0xf007, BIOS settings: hda:pio, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: FUJITSU MPE3043AE, ATA DISK drive

hdb: IC35L060AVV207-0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: GCD-R580B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 8466255 sectors (4334 MB) w/512KiB Cache, CHS=8959/15/63, UDMA(33)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 120103200 sectors (61492 MB) w/1821KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1

hdd: ATAPI 8X CD-ROM drive, 256kB Cache, DMA

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

3ware Storage Controller device driver for Linux v1.26.02.001.

Fusion MPT base driver 3.04.02

Copyright (c) 1999-2005 LSI Logic Corporation

Fusion MPT SPI Host driver 3.04.02

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

usbmon: debugfs is not available

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v3.0

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:07.2: irq 10, io base 0x0000e000

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

device-mapper: ioctl: 4.10.0-ioctl (2006-09-14) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

Intel 810 + AC97 Audio, version 1.01, 20:29:41 Apr 11 2007

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

ip_conntrack version 2.4 (511 buckets, 4088 max) - 208 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

TCP cubic registered

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI Shortcut mode

Time: tsc clocksource has been installed.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 264k freed

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb1, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 257032k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:257032k   

```

If you know what I have to do to improve my disk perfomance, please say me!

bye, thks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

HuTcH,

You will get a small improvement if you turn on multicount. This allows 16 blocks to be read per interrupt.

UDMA2 is as fast as you can go with 40 wire IDE ribbion cables. Your Intel 440BX Chipset does not support faster modes.

Did you make your speed tests when nothing else was running ?

If not, repeat them. The 11.24MB/sec is a little low for UDMA 2 but not alarming.

The < 1Mb/sec for hdb is an alarm signal. It may be getting a lot of read errors.

Things to try:-

emerge smartmontools and read the drives internal error log.

Put the hard drives on different IDE buses so that commands to both drives can be overlapped.

Keep the CD on the other IDE bus that does not have the hdd used for storing ISO images to be burnt to CD, again so that commands can overlap.

Hae you really got a  3ware Storage Controller or are you using the Intel on baord IDE controller ?

----------

## HuTcH

NeddySeagoon thks to trying help me  :Wink: 

What do you mean with 3ware Storage Controller ?

The IDE controller I am currently using is this Intel PIIXn, which I think is the right one.

Here is the output of  smartctl -a /dev/hdb where I can see there are lot of errors, but if you can help analysing better the output I would be thankful.

```

smartctl version 5.36 [i686-pc-linux-gnu] Copyright (C) 2002-6 Bruce Allen

Home page is http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/

=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===

Model Family:     IBM/Hitachi Deskstar GXP-180 family

Device Model:     IC35L060AVV207-0

Serial Number:    VNVB05G2RXGWPH

Firmware Version: V22OA63A

User Capacity:    61,492,838,400 bytes

Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]

ATA Version is:   6

ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 3a

Local Time is:    Fri Apr 27 22:41:15 2007 WEST

SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.

SMART support is: Enabled

=== START OF READ SMART DATA SECTION ===

SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED

General SMART Values:

Offline data collection status:  (0x00)   Offline data collection activity

               was never started.

               Auto Offline Data Collection: Disabled.

Self-test execution status:      (   0)   The previous self-test routine completed

               without error or no self-test has ever 

               been run.

Total time to complete Offline 

data collection:        (1452) seconds.

Offline data collection

capabilities:           (0x1b) SMART execute Offline immediate.

               Auto Offline data collection on/off support.

               Suspend Offline collection upon new

               command.

               Offline surface scan supported.

               Self-test supported.

               No Conveyance Self-test supported.

               No Selective Self-test supported.

SMART capabilities:            (0x0003)   Saves SMART data before entering

               power-saving mode.

               Supports SMART auto save timer.

Error logging capability:        (0x01)   Error logging supported.

               General Purpose Logging supported.

Short self-test routine 

recommended polling time:     (   1) minutes.

Extended self-test routine

recommended polling time:     (  24) minutes.

SMART Attributes Data Structure revision number: 16

Vendor Specific SMART Attributes with Thresholds:

ID# ATTRIBUTE_NAME          FLAG     VALUE WORST THRESH TYPE      UPDATED  WHEN_FAILED RAW_VALUE

  1 Raw_Read_Error_Rate     0x000b   093   093   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       2162689

  2 Throughput_Performance  0x0005   100   100   050    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  3 Spin_Up_Time            0x0007   107   107   024    Pre-fail  Always       -       150 (Average 156)

  4 Start_Stop_Count        0x0012   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       700

  5 Reallocated_Sector_Ct   0x0033   057   057   005    Pre-fail  Always       -       893

  7 Seek_Error_Rate         0x000b   100   100   067    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

  8 Seek_Time_Performance   0x0005   100   100   020    Pre-fail  Offline      -       0

  9 Power_On_Hours          0x0012   099   099   000    Old_age   Always       -       7586

 10 Spin_Retry_Count        0x0013   100   100   060    Pre-fail  Always       -       0

 12 Power_Cycle_Count       0x0032   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       696

192 Power-Off_Retract_Count 0x0032   100   100   050    Old_age   Always       -       946

193 Load_Cycle_Count        0x0012   100   100   050    Old_age   Always       -       946

194 Temperature_Celsius     0x0002   177   177   000    Old_age   Always       -       31 (Lifetime Min/Max 6/61)

196 Reallocated_Event_Count 0x0032   021   021   000    Old_age   Always       -       1503

197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0022   100   100   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

198 Offline_Uncorrectable   0x0008   100   100   000    Old_age   Offline      -       0

199 UDMA_CRC_Error_Count    0x000a   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       0

SMART Error Log Version: 1

ATA Error Count: 241 (device log contains only the most recent five errors)

   CR = Command Register [HEX]

   FR = Features Register [HEX]

   SC = Sector Count Register [HEX]

   SN = Sector Number Register [HEX]

   CL = Cylinder Low Register [HEX]

   CH = Cylinder High Register [HEX]

   DH = Device/Head Register [HEX]

   DC = Device Command Register [HEX]

   ER = Error register [HEX]

   ST = Status register [HEX]

Powered_Up_Time is measured from power on, and printed as

DDd+hh:mm:SS.sss where DD=days, hh=hours, mm=minutes,

SS=sec, and sss=millisec. It "wraps" after 49.710 days.

Error 241 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 7552 hours (314 days + 16 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 ff 40 e5 18 f2  Error: UNC 255 sectors at LBA = 0x0218e540 = 35185984

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 f8 47 e4 18 f0 00      15:04:54.800  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 3f e4 18 f0 00      15:04:48.800  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 3f e2 18 f0 00      15:04:48.800  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 3f e0 18 f0 00      15:04:48.800  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 3f de 18 f0 00      15:04:48.700  READ DMA EXT

Error 240 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 7552 hours (314 days + 16 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 ff 40 e5 18 f2  Error: UNC 255 sectors at LBA = 0x0218e540 = 35185984

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  25 00 00 3f e4 18 f0 00      15:04:48.800  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 3f e2 18 f0 00      15:04:48.800  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 3f e0 18 f0 00      15:04:48.800  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 3f de 18 f0 00      15:04:48.700  READ DMA EXT

  25 00 00 3f dc 18 f0 00      15:04:48.700  READ DMA EXT

Error 239 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 1698 hours (70 days + 18 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 1f 60 99 0a e1  Error: UNC 31 sectors at LBA = 0x010a9960 = 17471840

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 80 ff 98 0a e1 00   1d+04:05:30.600  READ DMA

  ca 00 40 ff 94 0a e1 00   1d+04:05:30.500  WRITE DMA

  c8 00 08 4f 26 b4 e0 00   1d+04:05:30.500  READ DMA

  c8 00 08 77 13 b4 e0 00   1d+04:05:30.500  READ DMA

  ca 00 80 6f ad 5f e0 00   1d+04:05:30.500  WRITE DMA

Error 238 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 1698 hours (70 days + 18 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 1f 60 99 0a e1  Error: UNC 31 sectors at LBA = 0x010a9960 = 17471840

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 80 ff 98 0a e1 00   1d+04:05:23.000  READ DMA

  ca 00 38 7f 94 0a e1 00   1d+04:05:23.000  WRITE DMA

  ca 00 08 2f c4 ef e2 00   1d+04:05:23.000  WRITE DMA

  ca 00 20 c7 f4 16 e1 00   1d+04:05:23.000  WRITE DMA

  c8 00 80 7f 98 0a e1 00   1d+04:05:22.700  READ DMA

Error 237 occurred at disk power-on lifetime: 1138 hours (47 days + 10 hours)

  When the command that caused the error occurred, the device was active or idle.

  After command completion occurred, registers were:

  ER ST SC SN CL CH DH

  -- -- -- -- -- -- --

  40 51 28 cf ce ef e1  Error: UNC 40 sectors at LBA = 0x01efcecf = 32493263

  Commands leading to the command that caused the error were:

  CR FR SC SN CL CH DH DC   Powered_Up_Time  Command/Feature_Name

  -- -- -- -- -- -- -- --  ----------------  --------------------

  c8 00 28 cf ce ef e1 00      01:37:07.400  READ DMA

  c6 00 10 00 00 00 e6 00      01:37:07.400  SET MULTIPLE MODE

  91 00 ff 00 00 00 af 00      01:37:07.400  INITIALIZE DEVICE PARAMETERS [OBS-6]

  10 00 00 00 00 00 a0 00      01:37:07.400  RECALIBRATE [OBS-4]

  c8 00 28 cf ce ef e1 04      01:37:07.400  READ DMA

SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1

No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]

Device does not support Selective Self Tests/Logging

```

bye, thks

----------

## NeddySeagoon

HuTcH,

That tells that you have lots of DMA related errors. The errors cause retries, which result in a very low useful data rate.

Some things to try:-

A new IDE cable

Moving hdb to the other IDE interface, where your CD is and retest

Turning off DMA for hdb.

As hda is ok, unplugging the IDE cable from hdb and reconnecting it may help

The drive is fairly old and has got hot (61) some time in the past.

It has had a reasonable number of bad sectors but still has some spares left.

On balance, I don't think its a drive issue, well not yet.

----------

